# Chicken coop size



## Shoe0402 (May 18, 2018)

hi everyone I’m looking at getting chickens for my house would like to build an area for them to run in. I live by a road so can’t have them fully free roaming. Was wondering what a good size chicken coop would be for 8-10 average size chickens? Saw some online that have a small run and the overall size is around 75 inches by 2 foot and 3.5 feet tall. I know the run might be small but I was going to add a bigger run anyways in my yard so wondering if the coop would be big enough? Thank


----------



## kyliejo (May 14, 2018)

Following! I’m looking for one too. I’ve only got 4 though.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You'd be better off building a good size coop and pen because you'll eventually be adding more chickens. It's called chicken math and it never fails.
My main coop is 4'W x 8'L x 4'H. It fits 7 standard breed chickens nicely. It is made of 4x8 sheets of plywood and 2x4's raised up about 3' off the ground using landscaping 4x4's. It's easy to add on, expansion or adding nest boxes.
I build my coops to withstand storms. How they look doesnt matter to me. They've been through 2 hurricanes and only lost one tarp that needed replacing anyway. I'm grateful.
My main pen is about 25' x 25' filled with sand. It has roosts and stumps for the birds to perch and preen themselves. 

I forgot the dimensions of my small coop. It is a nice wooden crate that I picked up off Craigslist. The pen is about 7'W x 17'L for my 3 Barred Rocks. It is filled with sand and has a roost also.


----------



## jthornton (May 16, 2018)

Normally a "coop" is at least 4 square feet per bird and the "run" is at least 10 square feet per bird. If you live in an area where it snows a lot the run must be larger or the birds get cabin fever and start fighting. All of the ready made coops outright lie about how many birds they hold and are not designed properly with no ventilation and everything else is wrong.

JT


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Penned chickens will turn a grassy area into a mud hole in days,literally.What Dawg said about raising the floor is right on,it will last a lot longer,as I found out the hard way.The chicken math is spot on,too.I started with a baker's dozen 17 yrs ago.I now have over 40 chickens and added 10 geese last year,with 2 setting on eggs(plus 2 chickens setting also).I didn't want/need babies this year........


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm in Florida so I have almost no existing coops. 3 flocks have just a perch and a Rubbermaid storage container on it's side with shavings for laying. The pens are covered with tarps. I think a lot depends on what their living arrangements will be. If they have 24 hr access to a pen, you can get away with a smaller coop. If you live in a cold weather state, I would stick to what they need and not too big so they can keep eachother warmer.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Just remember, if you dont have a covered run when it rains and snows all the chickens will be stuck in the coop, and if you have alot of chickens they will get agitated with each other


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello & welcome! The dimensions and space jthorton mentioned are spot on. You don't mention where you live, but unless they have a good amount of reasonable free ranging, when winter sets in they will start picking at each other if they don't have enough room.


----------

